# Au revoir,



## Moumousse (20 Octobre 2009)

Pour info, je vous annonce que je quitte ce forum, n'ayant pas du tout apprécié les remontrances sur un post soit disant mal placé, et je m'en excuse....
Mais faudrait faire preuve d'un peu de tolérance envers les nouveaux, ce n'est pas toujours facile ....
bonne continuation à toutes et tous et bonne route !
voici ma demande de désinscription envoyée à l'administrateur:

              Merci de bien vouloir me désinscrire de ce forum,
  Je pensais qu'en tant que nouvel utilisateur de Mac, je trouverai les solutions aux problèmes que je pouvais rencontrer, je ne pense pas avoir abusé, ne pas avoir polluer ce forum, mais je n'ai pas du tout appréciée la remontrance de ce Pascal 77, remontrance fort déplaisante, pas évident d'arriver sur un forum et de ne pas faire d'erreur.......

  Comme je suis quelqu'un qui a horreur d'offenser, je n'aime pas du tout l'être aussi....
  Normal me direz vous.....

  mais un peu de tolérance serait la bienvenue , bon, il y a des modérateurs qui ne peuvent s'empêcher d'être désagréable, ce cher Pascal 77 en est la preuve, doit avoir un ptit problème d'identité ce charmant monsieur....alors sa fonction de modo doit certainement le faire bander je pense...
  Libre à lui !

  Sinon, longue vie à votre forum qui est vraiment riche d'enseignements et passionnant à parcourir, c'est un peu grâce à vous que j'ai franchi le pas vers le monde Mac, bon, cela démarre mal mais j'ai espoir quand meme...... )
  Bien cordialement et bonne continuation;

  Michel.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Octobre 2009)

Moumousse a dit:


> sa fonction de modo doit certainement le faire bander je pense...



C'est la seule solution que MacGé a trouvé comme substitution au Viagra   

[youtube]B9PjBgWOkng[/youtube]


----------



## Arlequin (20 Octobre 2009)

Note que j'ai pris la peine de prendre de mon temps pour essayer de t'aider, et que cela n'a eu aucune suite .... dois-je faire comme toi et prendre cela pour un manque de respect ?
 je ne pense pas, non ! 

tu es un peu trop susceptible je pense 

allez, fais pas la gueule, et essaye de te mettre un peu à la place des modos qui passent leur temps libre à garder un peu d'ordre dans ce vaste forum ! 

à+


----------



## jugnin (20 Octobre 2009)

Moumousse a dit:


> Pour info, je vous annonce que je quitte ce forum, n'ayant pas du tout apprécié les remontrances sur un post soit disant mal placé, et je m'en excuse....
> Mais faudrait faire preuve d'un peu de tolérance envers les nouveaux, ce n'est pas toujours facile ....
> bonne continuation à toutes et tous et bonne route !
> voici ma demande de désinscription envoyée à l'administrateur:
> ...



Eh merde ! Encore une journée de gâchée...


----------



## jro44 (20 Octobre 2009)

Moumousse a dit:


> Pour info, je vous annonce que je quitte ce forum, n'ayant pas du tout apprécié les remontrances sur un post soit disant mal placé, et je m'en excuse....
> Mais faudrait faire preuve d'un peu de tolérance envers les nouveaux, ce n'est pas toujours facile ....
> bonne continuation à toutes et tous et bonne route !
> voici ma demande de désinscription envoyée à l'administrateur:
> ...



Comme tu cites la personne, peux-tu nous donner aussi le fil de manière à ce qu'on se fasse un avis sur la question ...

Pour ma part, je trouve dommage de "_faire son JOSPIN_" à la première contrariété rencontrée "_J'ai décider de me retirer du Forum_" 

Je déconne, mais tout ça pour dire que sur les forums, comme dans la vie, on tombe parfois sur des gens avec qui on n'est pas d'accord et/ou qui ne sont pas de bonne humeur le jour J. C'est pas une raison pour abandonner à chaque fois ...

Maintenant, c'est aussi pour ça que je te demande le fil incriminé, parce que peut-être que le sus-nommé PASCAL77 a eu "_des propos intolérables où y a pas d'tolérance_" ...


----------



## jugnin (20 Octobre 2009)

jro44 a dit:


> Comme tu cites la personne, peux-tu nous donner aussi le fil de manière à ce qu'on se fasse un avis sur la question ...
> 
> Pour ma part, je trouve dommage de "_faire son JOSPIN_" à la première contrariété rencontrée "_J'ai décider de me retirer du Forum_"
> 
> ...



Et la recherche, hein, c'est pour les animaux préhistoriques partouzeurs de droite ?!

'Pas vrai, ça...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Ben faut pas se mettre dans des états pareils, c'est vrai que Arlequin est un peu dur parfois mais dans le fond c'est un gars sympa.


----------



## r0m1 (20 Octobre 2009)

ll est où l'intérêt d'annoncer publiquement le fait que l'on s'en aille alors que tout le monde s'en cague un peu... Ca fait peu de temps que je reviens dans le coin et ça doit être le troisième en deux semaines que je vois faire ça... Les gens on t vraiment besoin de reconnaissance ! 

Passe le bonjour pour nous à mac4ever


----------



## marvel63 (20 Octobre 2009)

Attendu que le dénommé Moumousse a posté au mauvais endroit
Attendu que le même Moumousse a plaidé sa jeunesse dans le forum et s'est présenté comme débutant réclamant un peu de bienveillance
Attendu que Moumousse n'a pas répondu à la proposition d'Arlequin (qui va aussi quitter le forum)
Attendu que le modo a une journée de merd.e, et qu'à un moment faut pas énerver les modos, c'est puissant un modo

La cour décide
- que Pascal77 et Moumousse fassent un pas l'un vers l'autre, chacun a dégainé trop vite
- qu'ils aillent boire une moumousse ensemble ? (ok, je sors, j'ai pas pu m'empecher)
- que Moumousse DOIT rester sur le forum et répondre si la solution d'Arlequin lui va


----------



## Arlequin (20 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben faut pas se mettre dans des états pareils, c'est vrai que Arlequin est un peu dur parfois mais dans le fond c'est un gars sympa.



'foiré





marvel63 a dit:


> ... d'Arlequin (qui va aussi quitter le forum)



voilà


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2009)

jro44 a dit:


> le sus-nommé PASCAL77





marvel63 a dit:


> Pascal77



Je vous rappelle qu'il y a un espace entre les deux, donc on écrit Pascal 77. Il y tient, le bougre; ne pas mettre cet espace est un coup à se faire bannir du forum durant un mois, au moins.


----------



## jro44 (20 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et la recherche, hein, c'est pour les animaux préhistoriques partouzeurs de droite ?!
> 
> 'Pas vrai, ça...




_*Je déteste les animaux préhistoriques partouzeurs de droite, bordel ! Cest de la merde. Mélanger comme ça partouze et politique Cest mieux de faire les choses dans lordre !*_ :rateau:

Bon j'ai parcouru le le fil que tu as recherché pour moi () ... Il y en a qui sont un peu _nervous breakdown_. Moumousse il nous _fais sa crise ? Sa petite parano ?


_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h48 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Je vous rappelle qu'il y a un espace entre les deux, donc on écrit Pascal 77. Il y tient, le bougre; ne pas mettre cet espace est un coup à se faire bannir du forum durant un mois, au moins.



Hou là là ! Si tu continues à me faire des remontrances aussi graves : je vais finir par quitter le forum moi !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Moumousse a dit:


> je n'ai pas du tout appréciée la remontrance de ce Pascal 77


 
Ben ouais, mais Pascal, c'est la méchanceté même, un fielleux agressif et aigris, un abuseur de ses supers pouvoirs de modo...

Tout le monde le sait, mais personne n'ose trop rien dire, par peur, par lâcheté...
C'est terrible.

C'est grand, ce que tu fais, c'est noble.

Puis, tu as eu raison de ne pas régler tes problèmes directement avec lui, Dieu seul sait ce qui aurait pu t'arriver !
Rien que d'y penser, j'en tremble.

Mais unis, nous serons forts !
Dressons-nous, dressons-nous pour que cesse la terrible tyranie de Pascal 77 !

_I had a dream, brother, i had a dream_
_A dream of a world without Pascal seventyseven and his horribles jokes,_
_I had a dream !_


----------



## jugnin (20 Octobre 2009)

Moumousse a dit:


> je n'ai pas du tout appréciée la remontrance de ce Pascal 77



Puisque que tu as ouvert la brèche de la contestation, j'en profite pour dire que je n'ai rien contre les remontrances, mais en revanche, je n'apprécie pas du tout Pascal 77.

Voilà. Merci.


----------



## jro44 (20 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben ouais, mais Pascal, c'est la méchanceté même, un fielleux agressif et aigris, un abuseur de ses supers pouvoirs de modo...
> 
> Tout le monde le sait, mais personne n'ose trop rien dire, par peur, par lâcheté...
> C'est terrible.
> ...




Moi je serai d'avis qu'on appelle *Ségolène ROYAL* pour qu'elle fasse des excuses  publiques au nom de *Pascal 77*


----------



## jugnin (20 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2009)

Tout ce bordel pour çà ? 


Qu'on lui coupe les c....


----------



## bokeh (20 Octobre 2009)

En même temps, P77 il a chié le lascar du meilleur modo mais il a eu celui de la vanne foireuse haut la main...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2009)

r0m1 a dit:


> ll est où l'intérêt d'annoncer publiquement le fait que l'on s'en aille alors que tout le monde s'en cague un peu...



Voilà, c'est surtout ça, en fait.
On s'en cogne, mais velu.
Et si la demande a été faite à un admin, pourquoi venir l'étaler ici?

Franchement, je vois pas l'intérêt.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Franchement, je vois pas l'intérêt.


 
Toi, ça fait trop longtemps que t'as pas hud un dream, ça se voit !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On s'en cogne, mais velu.



Je m'en cogne aussi mais plutôt glabre


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Tiens, puisque nous devisons de ce fourbe infâme de Pascal 77 :

Vezoul, sais-tu pourquoi tous les Jedi s'épilent ?
Pour avoir la peau glabre au laser.​ 




Voilà.
On peut fermer.​


----------



## jugnin (20 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Bassman (20 Octobre 2009)

ah ouais quand même.

Tcho moumousse. Moi je reste même si une quantité d'utilisateurs casses burnes dans ton genre sévissent encore.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2009)

Et dire qu'un jour on m'a suggéré en hauts lieux d'être modo.
Heureusement que j'ai refusé.
Vous voyez d'ici l'hémorragie de nioubs et le tombereau de sujets à la cons comme celui-ci que ça aurait provoqué? Un coup à flooder les serveurs de macgé.
P77 c'est Oui-Oui au pays des Bisounours à côté.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Octobre 2009)

Bon le gars est crétin... certes... en même temps, on peut pas parler de crétin sans parler de pascal77... pardon... excusez moi... ah ???

Bon ben, on me dit qu'on en parle justement...

Ben très bien.

CQFD.

Suivant !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2009)

Le déplacement d'un fil n'est pas une sanction mais un service du modérateur qui replace la question dans un contexte plus en rapport avec le sujet traité et donc favorable à une réponse rapide. En retour de ce service, j'insiste, et des explications fournies par le modérateur, celui-ci n'a obtenu qu'une acrymonie hors de propos.

Sur MacBidouille, ce genre de posts mal placées sont traités de manière automatique et fermés.

Son style est rude ? Si tu t'extrayais quelques secondes de ton nombril, tu t'apercevrais peut-être que des cas dans ton genre, il en traite plusieurs dizaines par semaines, simplement parce que les gens ne lisent pas la charte et les règles de bon fonctionnement du forum. C'est la moindre des choses pourtant de s'inquiéter du fonctionnement des lieux... non ? 

Tu te drapes dans le costume étroit du nioube, ton profil indique pourtant "Date d'inscription: 02/12/08 ; Messages: 31". Largement le temps de se faire aux moeurs du forum. :mouais:

Je passe sur l'absence de merci à Arlequin qui a pris la peine de se pencher sur ton cas. C'est dans les moeurs des gens qui comme toi croient que tout leur est dû par ici.

Pour résumer ton cas : 
 Tu te fous des consignes de fonctionnement du forum.
 Tu rabroues un modérateur parce qu'il fait son travail (bénévole)
 Tu méprises les membres qui essayent de t'aider

Tu nous quittes ? Ça ne sera pas une grande perte.

Ce ne sont pas toujours les meilleurs qui s'en vont ainsi. Les meilleurs nous quittent sans au-revoir, brutalement, sans qu'on ait jamais pu leur dire combien leur présence ici réchauffait bien plus que nos GPU.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2009)

On s'en tape! Qu'on lui arrache les burnes!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> leur présence ici réchauffait bien plus que nos GPU.



Pffffffff, t'étais pas obligé   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h51 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> On s'en tape! Qu'on lui arrache les burnes!



C'est déjà fait je crois


----------



## jugnin (20 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ...
> Je passe sur l'absence de merci à Arlequin qui a pris la peine de se pencher sur ton cas.
> ...
>  Tu méprises les membres qui essayent de t'aider
> ...



car c'est bien connu, tout le monde ici dit merci a chaque conseil recu sous peine de se faire bannir


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> moumousse est un con.




Oui mais...
t'es sûr qu'on écrit acrymonie?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui mais...
> t'es sûr qu'on écrit acrymonie?



On devrait, c'est plus joli comme ça.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2009)

Ah ça dés qu'il y a des "y" ça fait savant c'est sûr.


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Octobre 2009)

Et pour Bobby, ça le fait plus savant ?


----------



## krystof (20 Octobre 2009)

JE VOUS DEMANDE DE VOUS ARRÊTER


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ...Sur MacBidouille, ce genre de posts mal placées sont traités de manière automatique et fermés...



   
*Oh monnnn Dieuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!*

Bon, moi j'y ai filé du rouge au blaireau du jour, une torgnole et file ranger ta chambre si c'était le miens.... pti con


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> On s'en tape! Qu'on lui arrache les burnes!



Oui, je l'ai déjà dit en première page


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2009)

Moumousse a dit:


> Michel.



Kévin, pas la peine de signer Michel, on t'a reconnu.


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le déplacement d'un fil n'est pas une sanction mais un service du modérateur qui replace la question dans un contexte plus en rapport avec le sujet traité et donc favorable à une réponse rapide. En retour de ce service, j'insiste, et des explications fournies par le modérateur, celui-ci n'a obtenu qu'une acrymonie hors de propos.
> 
> Sur MacBidouille, ce genre de posts mal placées sont traités de manière automatique et fermés.
> 
> ...




t'aurais pas une version .pdf, dis? C'est beau


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> C'est beau



Spéciale cassedédie à mon poto moumousse et en espérant que cela attendrira un peu l'aigri P 77    

[youtube]gJuLsmnQJuk[/youtube]


----------



## jugnin (20 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Octobre 2009)

Trop bon.
J'adore.
ENCORE!


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> ​



:love:

ça ressemble slogans écrits de cette manière à plusieurs endroits en corse..."Les chibres vous saluent"(j'ai naturellement fortement pensé à Patochman  )


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2009)

Ah moi j'ai surtout vu "Nioubi Fora"


----------



## LeProf (20 Octobre 2009)

Tout ça de toute façon, c'est de la faute à APPLE !!!! à force de faire du chiffre, de péter des record en CA et bénéfice et à vendre des ordis comme des petits pains ......
.... à force de détourner de windaub tout un tas de gus, ben on les retrouve sur MacGé...

... du coup, la proportion de ???!!!§§§$$(1) augmente ! 

(1) : veuillez remplacer le bidule par l'une des choses suivantes:

a - mou du bulbe (tiens j'ai déjà entendu ca qqpart )
b - p'tit con (oops ca aussi )
c- paumésquinauraitmieuxfaitdenepassinscrireniposersaquestionàlamortmoilenoeud

la réponse est .... ??


----------



## jugnin (20 Octobre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> la réponse est .... ??



d- LeProf.


----------



## JPTK (20 Octobre 2009)




----------



## LeProf (20 Octobre 2009)

je savais qu'elle allait venir celle la ... mouarffff 

[Mode calimero ON]
Mais qu'est-ce que je vous ai fait ???? :love:
[Mode calimero OFF]

je vais finir par quitter ce forum !!!!














........... non je joke ! 
----------------------------------------->[]


----------



## Bassman (20 Octobre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> ........... non je joke !
> ----------------------------------------->[]



Ah. Flûte.


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Octobre 2009)

Dommage.
Mais puisque tu restes, tombe le futal, qu'on te pèle le jonc.


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dommage.
> Mais puisque tu restes, tombe le futal, qu'on te pèle le jonc.



vu le froid ici il doit déjà être bien peler


----------



## LeProf (20 Octobre 2009)

Ben non, il fait beaucoup plus chaud dans le SUD..... quelle idée d'habiter le Grand Nord aussi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

MERDE !!!!


J'avais vu le titre du fil de merde "Au revoir" et dernier message par "LeProf" (avec les majuscules s'il vous plaît&#8230&#8230; 


J'y avais cru.

Tant pis. C'est qu'une question de temps, je sais, mais avec l'âge on s'impatiente


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben ouais, mais Pascal, c'est la méchanceté même, un fielleux agressif et aigris...



Même moi j'en ai peur ; c'est dire...   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Ah moi j'ai surtout vu "Nioubi Fora"



Je leur ai fait des colliers d'adieu en fleurs de figuier de barbarie... :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Octobre 2009)

MAIS C'EST NORMAL
TOUT LE MONDE LE SAIT QUE LE P77
C'EST UN VIEUX COUCOU À LA CON
PLUS PERSONNE FAIT ATTENTION
ET TU SAIS PAS T'Y PRENDRE 
AVEC CETTE VIEILLE PEAU : 
SUFFIT DE TIRER UN PEU SUR SA PERFUSION
FAIRE DES N&#338;UDS SUR SA SONDE GASTRIQUE
FOUTRE DU BAYGON SPÉCIAL MITES DANS LE TUYAU DE SON RESPIRATEUR
FOUTRE DES COUPS DE LATTE DANS SA GOUTTE
DESSERRER LES FREINS DU FAUTEUIL
ET LE POUSSER DANS LES ESCALIERS
FOUTRE DU LAXATIF DANS SA FLORALINE
ET SCOTCHER LE BASSIN SUR UN RÉCHAUD ELECTRIQUE
LUI ATTACHER LES PAUPIÈRES OUVERTES AVEC DES PINCES CROCODILES
FAIRE PASSER LE JUS DE SA SONNETTE DANS SA PROTHÈSE DE HANCHE EN ACIER
METTRE DU POIL A GRATTER PARTOUT SUR LUI
LUI COLLER À LA GLUE LA TÉLÉCOMMANDE DE LA TV SOUS LE PIED

enfin bref... être pragmatique quoi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> enfin bref... être pragmatique quoi



Dire qu'on a ça ici et qu'on est obligé de se fader cette burne molle d'Hortefeu... :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dire qu'on a ça ici et qu'on est obligé de se fader cette burne molle d'Hortefeu... :love:


VOUAI... c'est comme ça qu'on s'est débarrassé de l'aricosec
... et encore ça n'a pas été facile : Thebig trouvait encore le moyen de le défendre avec des :"arrêtez le pauvre, il me rappelle moi quand j'étais plus jeune [Blah-blah]... il doit souffrir affreusement"

Et ben justement, abrégeons ses soufffffrannnncessssss  hin hin hin


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Octobre 2009)

Pourquoi tant de bla bla ? Un bon "casse toi pov'con" et l'affaire est rondement menée


----------



## boodou (21 Octobre 2009)

...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tout ce bordel pour çà ?
> 
> 
> Qu'on lui coupe les c....



Ou qu'on le pende à un croc de boucher.  


Bon, sinon, moi, je vous annonce que je ne quitte pas le forum et ne demande pas à être désinscrit.


----------



## Bassman (21 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ou qu'on le pende à un croc de boucher.
> 
> 
> Bon, sinon, moi, je vous annonce que je ne quitte pas le forum et ne demande pas à être désinscrit.



Bonjour,

Votre désinscription à bien été prise en compte et sera effective dans les plus brefs délais. En attendant, je vous propose un bannissement, le temps que l'administrateur se réveille.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Octobre 2009)

Moi je lui trouve tout de même une qualité à notre moumousse

Il nous dit qu'il part ... et il s'y tient ! 

Ce qui n'est pas souvent le cas 

Messieurs Mesdames, la bonne journée


----------



## Lila (21 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> Moi je lui trouve tout de même une qualité à *notre* moumousse



.......tu l'avais déjà adopté ?
...t'es triste ? 

... Moumousse reviendra-t-il ?
...quel suspens insoutenable ...argggghhhhh !!!!!


...bon je vais faire caca !!! 
:sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2009)

Voila un membre éminent qui va nous manquer.







:rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Octobre 2009)

Il ne manquera pas qu'à nous visiblement.


----------



## divoli (21 Octobre 2009)

Et le dénommé Pascal 77 (avec un espace) sévit toujours sur les forums. Mais que fait la police ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Octobre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Et le dénommé Pascal 77 (avec un espace) sévit toujours sur les forums. Mais que fait la police ?



Elle ne risque pas de le trouver car il ne conduit pas un espace...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila un membre éminent qui va nous manquer.



??? ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ??? ...


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ??? ...


euh Patoch.. pour tes photos de vacances  c'est dans PortFolio qu'il faut poster!


----------



## jugnin (24 Octobre 2009)




----------



## sonnyboy (24 Octobre 2009)

Et là, j'peux foutre la merde ???


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et là, j'peux foutre la merde ???



*NAN !!!*


----------



## Lio70 (24 Octobre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et là, j'peux foutre la merde ???


On t'attend depuis 4 pages! Il t'en faut du temps pour flairer le sang du canard bleu. C'est plus ce que c'etait il y a 5 ans...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> *NAN !!!*



On peut jamais s'amuser avec toi de toute façon !!

T'es super coincé comme mec en fait...


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> On peut jamais s'amuser avec toi de toute façon !!
> 
> T'es super coincé comme mec en fait...



Je sais pardon :rose:


----------



## boodou (24 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Je sais pardon :rose:



JeunePuceauTrèsKoincé


----------



## Bassman (26 Octobre 2009)

Moi qui était persuadé que c'était "Je suis Particulièrement Très Kon".

En plus, ça se vérifie souvent, quand même.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi qui était persuadé que c'était "Je suis Particulièrement Très Kon".
> 
> En plus, ça se vérifie souvent, quand même.



Je ne dirai rien.
Non, je ne dirai rien.

Putain, t'as raison Bassou...

Merde je l'ai dit...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Octobre 2009)

Mais on sait que tu le penses.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2009)

Vous n'êtes pas charitables.


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous n'êtes pas charitables.


Vous z'êtes qui, Madame ?!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Vous z'êtes qui, Madame ?!...



Ne jamais se fier au toucher pour déterminer si l'être en face de soi est femelle ou mâle. Ceci est une pustule


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2009)

Ah, mais je ne touche pas !...
Surtout quand je voie "ça" !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2009)




----------

